# coal



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

Where can I buy coal on the Algarve?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't buy coal in Portugal as far as I know, not a natural or imported source of fuel, charcoal yes


----------



## taviragavin (Jun 4, 2013)

Wood burning fire is a better and you can get wood all over Portugal. look for LENHA signs
a the side of the road.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The nearest thing you can get to coal is charcoal.
Tey to buy local charcoal MUCH better than the imported stuff.

We are lucky and have a charcoal "maker" near us. An education to see as it is done in a very old fashioned way in huge kilns. €8 for a HUGE bag. Best charcoal ever


----------

